# exchange rate & salary expectation



## simo (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
am trying to move to australia so am applying for jobs there but...
when appplying for jobs in australia often am asked for "salary expectation"... now doing the simple conversion at the current exchange rate is what i usually do but the i wonder... is it realistic? cost of living could be very different between uk (edinburgh) and australia... so what should i answer??? any advice???
thanks for helping
simo


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

simo said:


> Hi,
> am trying to move to australia so am applying for jobs there but...
> when appplying for jobs in australia often am asked for "salary expectation"... now doing the simple conversion at the current exchange rate is what i usually do but the i wonder... is it realistic? cost of living could be very different between uk (edinburgh) and australia... so what should i answer??? any advice???
> thanks for helping
> simo


Hi Simo

The cost of living is no cheaper in Australia to the UK (in fact for us its more expensive) but the wages can be lower (again for us thats the case!!).

Your best bet is to do a bit of research on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and see what the average wage is being offered. If you cant find what you need on there then do a google search on average wages in australia and you should find all you need to know.

Do you have your visa yet or are you looking for sponsorship?

Take care

Rach xxxx


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

You should look for a couple of cost-of-living coverters, just to give you an idea. And the suggestion that you do research on typical salaries is a good one. Look in the cities you are interested in. The cost of living and the salary you can get is partly a function of what city you are located in. Also, different things are in demand here. There seems to be a tremendous shortage of people in the building trades, or anyone who might need to go through an apprenticeship program first. If you are in a field that has a labor shortage, you might be able to get more money than if you are in a field that is in plentiful supply.

Also, if you have any way of getting a work visa without having to find a job first, pursue it. I came over on a company transfer, which is easier, especially since we bring people to the US regularly. However, I've heard that getting someone to sponsor you from abroad is about the most difficult way to do it.


----------

